# PGAdmin - Debugger



## jemand (5. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

weiß einer, wie man die Debuggerfunktion in PGAdmin aktiviert?

Ich besitze Windows 10 x64/PostgreSQL 9.4.

Grüße
jemand


----------

